# Best Way to Move Pallete's from Front of House to Backyard



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Like they moved the stones for The Pyramids; several tree trunk sections under each pallet, move the sections from behind the pallet to the front while your helpers push. Softer ground needs larger diameter sections and a bigger whip for your helpers.

Watch your toes.

When you're done, split the wood and burn it in your fireplace.


----------



## robin303 (Dec 9, 2009)

I do rock work in the hill country and have the same problem and this is what I do:
wheelbarrow
Bobcat, Rent one for one day. Costs me about $135 delivered


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... Robin beat me to it,.. Wheelbarrow...

Maybe a Mason's barrow if the stones are squarish....

Rental skid-steer or some sorta tractor is an good idea...


----------



## cloves (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions so far guys. I actually moved 3 pallets using the trunk of my suv and it took like 6 hours and my hand and back are shot today.

A friend mentioned a bobcat, does that thing normally come with the fork lift teeth attachment? I have only seen bobcats with the digger attached. Same goes for the skid steer. 

If i can rent either and be able to fork lift the pallets well worth it.


----------



## robin303 (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm sure you can get any attachment you ever wanted. Usually I just dump the rocks in the bucket and dump or spread the rocks to the area needed. The reason I do that is you can spot the rocks you need as you go along. What kind of work are you doing.


----------



## cloves (Aug 2, 2009)

I should have mentioned its pavers for a patio instead of stone. I am going to call up the local rental place up here see what they charge.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Don't you have any kids?


Dang, that is the biggest reason I had any kids at all.


slave labor:laughing:

Oh, and a Bobcat is a name brand of a skid steer loader and there are forks available for use with them. You will want to have an approx weight of the pallet of pavers. The skids do have their limitations.


----------



## cloves (Aug 2, 2009)

Ahhh, thats a good point. I am going to have to find out what one of the pavers weights and then multiply that by the amount on the pallet. So I need a skid steer with forks.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

nap said:


> Don't you have any kids?
> 
> 
> Dang, that is the biggest reason I had any kids at all.
> ...


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Temp labor or day laborer service - I use one often when I need someone younger and skinnier than me.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Usually these are pretty heavy pallets
If the ground is soft at all a machine may sink in
I looked into picking up pavers with my F150
But at 1/2 pallet at a time due to weight it wasn't worth it (saving delivery fee)

I had them delivered & made sure they had the right machine to deliver to the back yard
All of my lumber deliveries have had one of these on the back of the truck
One was even able to load the lumber sideways to put it into the garage

The bobcat forks have different weight ratings...around 1800 & 3400 lbs
You will probably need the ones that handle the greater weight
Find out how much a pallet weighs before attempting this


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Find out how much a pallet weighs before attempting this


150 #/cu. ft. x 27 cu ft. = 4100#.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Oct 6, 2009)

Let me guess, you ordered from menards.

I ordered 1500 retaining wall blocks. 15 different plallets. I told them I wanted in the backyard and paid the extra 150 for that service. They show up with a semi thinking it can get into a back yard. I made them go back and figure out a way to get it in my backyard. The guy said I could just carry them. I asked him why then would I pay 150 dollars for you guys to put them where I want them. Ill just cancel the order and find someone who can do it for me.

In the end - the 4000 dollars was worth figuring out a way to get it done.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Most rental companies will have the fork attachment for the skid loader. Here is a picture of what they look like, they are on a quick attachment plate that attaches were the bucket would go.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Or you could buy an old tractor with a loader and fork attachment. :thumbup:

This one is way over priced, but if you watch CL you can sometimes find them for under four grand.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Just went back and read both Scuba Daves and Yoyizits post, most likely the tractor idea would not work, most of the smaller tractors have a lift capacity of about 1200 pounds; a skid loader may do it if you rent a big enough one, make sure you tell the rental company what you expect it to do.


----------



## cloves (Aug 2, 2009)

lol, The funny thing is I paid 550 for delivery and was told that included unloading them off the truck. Never thinking that mean't right on the front of the house.

Thanks for the picture of the attachment! I am going to call up the rental spot tomorrow see what they charge. Really aggravating to have to spend extra dough on moving everything to the back.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

*EVERY* project has unexpected cost.


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

nap said:


> Don't you have any kids?
> 
> 
> Dang, that is the biggest reason I had any kids at all.
> ...


So. Is it either kids or skids that you'll rely upon to do the job. Poetry and puns are/is one topic we haven't discussed here, yet (And maybe English Grammar, too.):whistling2: (No matter what) Don't drink and drive, ever!!!


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

cloves said:


> lol, The funny thing is I paid 550 for delivery and was told that included unloading them off the truck. Never thinking that mean't right on the front of the house.
> 
> Thanks for the picture of the attachment! I am going to call up the rental spot tomorrow see what they charge. Really aggravating to have to spend extra dough on moving everything to the back.


On a serious note; If you paid $500.00 above the price of the material, for delivery, you haven't gotten your money's worth. I sort of get the feeling that you were shortchanged. The fact that the truck driver couldn't do what you paid for is irrelevant. You should call the store and speak to the manager or owner. This is a consumer satisfaction issue.:furious:


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

spark plug said:


> So. Is it either kids or skids that you'll rely upon to do the job. Poetry and puns are/is one topic we haven't discussed here, yet (And maybe English Grammar, too.):whistling2: (No matter what) Don't drink and drive, ever!!![/quote]
> 
> 
> Lets leave grammar alone, I will have to look for another forum to frequent. :laughing:


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

brokenknee said:


> spark plug said:
> 
> 
> > So. Is it either kids or skids that you'll rely upon to do the job. Poetry and puns are/is one topic we haven't discussed here, yet (And maybe English Grammar, too.):whistling2: (No matter what) Don't drink and drive, ever!!![/quote]
> ...


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Nope, not serious; the laughing smiley is mine, yours is the whistling smiley.

Edit: I also admit to a grammatical error or ten (thousand) or so.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I paid $150 for delivery to the back yard & I didn't like that :laughing:
But the pavers were already less then 1/2 of what other places were selling them for

Now I just need to figure out why they have efflorescence (leave Gramma outta this) after a year when they said it would go away


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> I paid $150 for delivery to the back yard & I didn't like that :laughing:
> But the pavers were already less then 1/2 of what other places were selling them for
> 
> Now I just need to figure out why the have efflorescence (leave Gramma outta this) after a year when they said it would go away



http://concreteconstruction.net/industry-news.asp?sectionID=710&articleID=233348
Be safe, Gary


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> I paid $150 for delivery to the back yard & I didn't like that :laughing:
> But the pavers were already less then 1/2 of what other places were selling them for
> 
> Now I just need to figure out why the have efflorescence (leave Gramma outta this) after a year when they said it would go away


Because there's a certain percentage of glass mixed in with the gravel. OMG Glass. That's crushed and ground glass. I've seen it here in the big city. Some sections of the road are so lit up that it looks like a dome of a sports stadium. Really looks eerie!!!


----------

